# Shotgun Barrel Length for Hogs?



## Kendall77 (Jul 26, 2015)

What's the best barrel length for shooting buckshot at hogs.  I have a buddy that loves his short barreled Mossberg Ultimag with adjustable choke turkey barrel.  He says it shoots better than the standard 28 or 30" barrels.  Will all "Turkey" shotguns shoot buckshot well?

Any particular shotgun you'd recommend?  Also, should I go with a pump or auto?


----------



## Krm944 (Jul 26, 2015)

The reason his ULTIMAG shoots so well is because the 835/935 ULTIMAGs are based on 10 gauge barrels. 

I deer hunt (dogs)  with a 935 turkey gun. It has the short barrel and a buckshot choke. 

I did a LOT of research a few years back on buckshot and barrel lengths. I think I read somewhere that 21 inches was the length of barrel that buckshot had met max acceleration and beyond 21 was resistance. 

There's a huge science to buckshot and chokes! Take a look at the predator guys and the testing they have done!!! I called Carlsen's chokes and asked about 00 buck chokes- probably best hour of education I had!!! 

To answer your question- any length will do it. I have never killed a hog with buckshot, (and would love to!!) but I have studied buckshot and patterns at length.


----------



## fishtail (Jul 26, 2015)

With todays (even 30 years ago) modern shotshells barrel length is no longer an issue. I agree with Krm.
The short of the matter with the choke is the smaller the shot the tighter the choke you can get away with. When you get to using #1 or #4 Buck a turkey choke is doable but not so much so when using 00 or larger shot.
I have no preference as to pump, semiauto or even a double or single barrel.

Todays turkey gun setups do lend themselves well for also using buckshot for hog and deer.


----------



## tmullins (Jul 26, 2015)

I've had good success with 000 Buck Shot with hogs.  I put up a piece of plywood and and shot all my shotgun ammo. 9 & 15 pellet 00 buck will not hold a tight enough pattern to put a hog down.
  So the 8 pellet 000 Buck shot will work in shorter ranges, on smaller hogs . The big ones will just get back up and run.
 Best ammo I've found for the shotgun is made by Hevi Shot. It has two .6 ounce slugs in the 3" shell , and three slugs in the 3 1/2" shell .  They hold about a 2" pattern out to 40 yards.  Dropped a 160 pound boar in His tracks back in May with the 2 slug.
 Also dropped a Buck in January who was walking straight to me, took the 40 yard shot and dropped him..  Good Stuff!


----------



## Krm944 (Jul 26, 2015)

Tmullins-

I bought a box of that to try! I can't wait to pattern it!


----------



## Krm944 (Jul 26, 2015)

fishtail said:


> With todays (even 30 years ago) modern shotshells barrel length is no longer an issue. I agree with Krm.
> The short of the matter with the choke is the smaller the shot the tighter the choke you can get away with. When you get to using #1 or #4 Buck a turkey choke is doable but not so much so when using 00 or larger shot.
> I have no preference as to pump, semiauto or even a double or single barrel.
> 
> Todays turkey gun setups do lend themselves well for also using buckshot for hog and deer.



I read that in all my research. I tried the Kicks buck kicker choke and it was so-so. I am friends with the gun shop owner and he took the choke back and gave me a PureGold choke. The maker is from SC and after another sore shoulder, calls to Carlsens, Kick's and ammo mfrs, I called the maker of PureGold. He and I talked about an hour. His background is in competition Turkey shoots- most pellets wins! He said that tighter chokes meant tighter buckshot patterns!!! He also held the patent on the 695 xxfull choke standard on the Mossberg turkey guns! He told me to even try that choke as it should shoot as good as the $75 choke I bought!!!!

(Stepson has an 835 and his standard xxfull throws 00 very very well!!)

If you want to cheat and not spend all the time testing chokes and loads, Federal flite control wad is very very hard to beat!!!!! I found 3 1/2 buck had more payload for quicker kills.


----------



## tmullins (Jul 27, 2015)

Krm944 said:


> Tmullins-
> 
> I bought a box of that to try! I can't wait to pattern it!



I'm shooting a 870 24" with modified choke.


----------

